# fichiers de PC vers Imac



## hansolo1958 (12 Décembre 2012)

à tous

Pciste depuis de nombreuses année je vais passer au mac 

Une petite question de novice mac. Je possède des données sur DD ext en NTFS comment récupérer ces donné sur mon futur imac 2012 27" ?

Je vous remercie d'avance pour vos conseils avisés


----------



## Larme (12 Décembre 2012)

Mac OSX lit sans problème le NTFS !
Pour écrire sur du NTFS, c'est un peu plus délicat, il faudra passer par un driver tierce (Paragon NTFS, etc.).


----------



## hansolo1958 (12 Décembre 2012)

Merci pour votre réponse rapide

Bonne journée


----------

